# Anyone went custom catback instead of cutting off arm and leg?



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

I have searched high and low. Skip the next three paragraphs if you just have some feedback.  or stay reading the rest of the story.

I am another one of those cheap bastards that won't pay 800 + dollars for an exhaust.

Heres the deal. My exhaust has been butcherd by the original owner and his welder monkey and really needs to be fixed right.

When I bought the car both tips were fully riding on the bumper cover. Resonator was cut out and flows welded in. Nothing was aligned right. It's like the hangers are not doing anything anymore. I tried to fix this as best I could when I welded in the x pipe and realigned the tips to the cover. It looks good and sounds good but the system is just so ****ed up under the car that I would like to start from scratch. The tips are banging into the cover going over bumps even though they look perfect with the car just sitting there.

What I want to do is leave everything as it is to the X pipe which is in the stock resonator location. From there back I want 3 inch tube with a pair of 15 inch race bullets or glasspacks before the diff, then from there 3 inch tails bent out to the bumper cover with some nice double walled tips. Very simple set up and if done right should only take four bends to accomplish. 
I may have it bent out of stainless as this shop cators to custom work and should look top notch and be somewhat visible from the rear of the car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know what you mean. I'm kind of in the same boat, but I have the stock exhaust still. I just don't want to pay that much for a catback but on the flip side will I be saving any money to have a custom one done right. I want split exhaust like the 05+ stainless 2 1/2in. Now I was told that some shops can do the smooth mangil(sp) bend, but it is expensive. 

I've seen some good custom jobs that looked real good on GTO's I say go for it if the price is right. I just have not priced a job yet but I am soon.

BTW: Like your avitar, she is not shy.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not to worried about not using a mandrel bender. There should only be four bends and this is one of the straightest exhaust systems out there.


----------



## Bill3508 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just buy a used exhaust off this forum or the other. I bought my few months old Magnaflow catback for $400. No reason to go through having someone build one that may be iffy in quality when you can purchase used for a good price.

Bill3508


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

There will be no iffy. This guy does mostly custom work and is the local custom header builder. Not your average Midas or Meineke.

I don't want a used catback. I'd just end up cutting the mufflers out of it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> I am not to worried about not using a mandrel bender. There should only be four bends and this is one of the straightest exhaust systems out there.


Yeah, but thats what I want, I seen even the slightest bends have crimps and thats what I don't want. If it comes down to it, if I want it done right for the cost, I'm going to buy off the shelf 05+ and call it a day. Please post pictures, once you get it done.


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

I just installed the new Kook's 3" stainless axelback system with their new stainless 3" Afterburner bullet mufflers. The rest of the exhaust is completly stock. The sound is amazing, very deep muscle car sound, not that raspy sound.


----------

